# Slow Day Today - Thank Goodness!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006May24

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, as usual. loved them all.

The crow baby looks malnourished and that could account for the feather problem. Those blue eyes are prettier than Frank Sinatra's were.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sending WARM wishes from Squeaks and me that all will do well and thrive!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Glad it was a slow day for a change.....I'm sure you could use a bit of a break! Yes, that crow baby's blue eyes are just beautiful.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm happy for you. And I'm happy that I didn't see any pigeons this time in your pix.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thats very unusual for you Terry. How is that duck that was at Barts that day and wasnt feeling well? I hope alright.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

re92346mos said:


> Thats very unusual for you Terry. How is that duck that was at Barts that day and wasnt feeling well? I hope alright.


She didn't make it, Rena. She kind of rebounded for a couple of days and then passed during the night. I'm not sure what was going on with her.

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh no, I am sorry to hear that Terry. I was hoping it was just stressed or got overheated in transport. Thats sad. RENA


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the crow has beautiful blue eyes


----------

